# Pic of NUDE woman caught on my trail cam!



## ret3006

April fools. Just had to see how many of you looked.


----------



## Soybean

sucker #1 right here


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i new better gon wouldnt allow that to be put on here lol


----------



## TROY70

*#2*



Soybean said:


> sucker #1 right here



Yeh, but I ran a close second.


----------



## bigbarrow

man i made my wife go get me a drink so i could open this up!!


----------



## Oldstick

Had to figure it was an April fools, but everyone is gonna look anyway, just to make sure..


----------



## kmckinnie

This looks like rollcall I'm here!!!


----------



## MAPSTRE

Another sucker!


----------



## Hut2

Suckered me! LOL


----------



## TBurnham

LOL....I am like the rest....knew it had to be April fools but had to look anyways!!!


----------



## RONALDPAUL324

just had to look


----------



## secondseason

It was my adminly duty to look!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

got me


----------



## shoot2grill

Me to... there like black panthers,with so many cameras out there someone ought to get a picture of one every now and then!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I decided to look because I have really powerful morals and I just wanted to make sure that y'all ain't up to something that you shouldn't be in here.


----------



## grouper throat

I knew it but couldn't resist looking anyway


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

At first i knew the devil was here!! Had to check to make sure he was'nt.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

I had to do a Moderator check!!!


----------



## jamie1231

well i kinda figured it was but i still wasent gonna pass up the chance to see a naked woman


----------



## bdillard

yep.. im a sucker..had to check it out..


----------



## yellowhammer

*camera*

That was a good`n.


----------



## huntaholic

Got Me too !


----------



## tree daddy 7

me to!! That was a good-en.


----------



## longshotranch

I'm glad I did'nt fall for it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We all knew what wouldn't be here because of the censor, but some things you just have to check out,,,,,,,,,,,,,because...


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Oops...Sorry honey!


----------



## SarahFair

I looked


----------



## 1CoolMama

Just checking to make sure it wasnt me.Ive been known to take a nature walk.lol


----------



## elfiii

Admin check before the evening shift logs on.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Well at least it wasnt me.Thats why i checked.


----------



## CowtownHunter

After many years of training, it's all done by instincts.  Seeing a combination of Nude & Woman in the same sentence means I have to check it out.


----------



## Andy Parker

Got me hook,line&sinker now i got sore - mouth...


----------



## whitworth

*I was going to say*

Maybe a nudist colony moved in next door to chase all the deer into the next county.  

I guess you really only have deer to look at.  

In a recession, that probably a good way to advertise open spots on a hunting lease.


----------



## Pappy62

You got me too and I'm not ashamed of it....yet.....


----------



## jleepeters

I checked it out also, theres a sucker born every minute they say, and most of us are proving it today


----------



## THWACKG5

I knew it just couldnt be, but I couldnt resist!!


----------



## calebroad

We may as well have a party now that everyones here!


----------



## 24point

I looked, scanned the whole page real quick and then read it. I logged on and just saw the word NUDE and clicked on it. My hand broke the sound barrier whilst moving the mouse haha


----------



## kreekhunter

Got me too!!  I had to look sounds like my kind of woman being naked in the woods.  Oh  yeah!!!!!


----------



## yelper43

I figured it was an April Fools so I kept my eyes closed


----------



## THREEJAYS

I didn't look


----------



## gotta biggn

I looked but I didnt inhale.


----------



## david w.

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## GANoles09

you didnt fool me, you would of be banned by the moderators!!


----------



## shea900

gotta biggn said:


> I looked but I didnt inhale.


----------



## whitworth

*At first*

I thought some club had a tough time leasing their land during this recession.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I had a pic of a naked chick on my trail cam one time too.  It was set up in front of the bathroom shower window till her husband asked me to take it down.


----------



## dasandman

Maybe it was just a woods nymph.


----------



## kotchman

NCHillbilly said:


> I decided to look because I have really powerful morals and I just wanted to make sure that y'all ain't up to something that you shouldn't be in here.



that's my excuse to.    

 this has only been up three days and almost 1,500 people have viewed, ya'll ought to be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

secondseason said:


> It was my adminly duty to look!!



Be honest...you just wanted to see if she had that new shade of red on her toenails!


----------



## jason bales

dang thats the 3rd time I clicked on this


----------



## Oldstick

jason bales said:


> dang thats the 3rd time I clicked on this



Me too, I thought there might be a slight chance something had changed...

The risk of missing it is just high to take a chance.


----------



## jmar28

24point said:


> I looked, scanned the whole page real quick and then read it. I logged on and just saw the word NUDE and clicked on it. My hand broke the sound barrier whilst moving the mouse haha


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I just had to make sure grandma hadn't escaped from the nursing home again!


----------



## kedo

Yup! i got hauled in too!! should have known seeing i am a network admin where i work!!!


----------



## 66 POJ

Better late than never!


----------

